# Paphiopedilum vejvarutianum



## Phred (Aug 30, 2020)

I bought a couple of these in 2015. They were blooming size when I got them. One bloomed the next year and I’ve been waiting 5 years for this one to bloom. I guess it was worth the wait. It’s a pretty large flower compared to the first one. I’ll get measurements in a few days when I’m sure it done expanding.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 30, 2020)

interesting...........................................Is it really a species (can of worms now open)?


----------



## Herbert (Aug 31, 2020)

I think it is.


----------



## blondie (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 31, 2020)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateL (Aug 31, 2020)

Worth the wait! I love that intense yellow staminode.


----------



## Phred (Sep 2, 2020)

Here’s the measurements once open all the way...


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 3, 2020)

This is such a great compact Paph! 

I have one that bloomed annually until we moved into our new home. It bloomed the first year. It has been 5 years and no new flowers. I bumped up the light this year. Hopefully that will inspire it. Thanks for reminding me about why I hold on to it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 3, 2020)

Phred said:


> Here’s the measurements once open all the way...View attachment 22023


Nice presentation of measurements... 

Fred, what is the difference between this and coccineum in your opinion?


----------



## Phred (Sep 3, 2020)

Many but here are a few comparisons...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 3, 2020)

Great comparative photos. I’m still learning about this complex.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 4, 2020)

Hat off for the instructive photo series!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 4, 2020)

Another question: what about comparing lockianum with these two?


----------



## Phred (Sep 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another question: what about comparing lockianum with these two?


I do t know anything about lockianum... personally.


----------



## Phred (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello all... this vejvarutianum got an 84pt AM at judging today. Pretty cool.


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2020)

Congratulations. Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 20, 2020)

Congrats! Any updated pics from today?


----------



## Guldal (Sep 20, 2020)

Congrats, Fred - well done! 

I'd been waiting quite impatiently for my own vejvarut to bloom again - just reread your post about waiting 5 years for the second flowering. Thank you for sharing that experience - helped me to adopt a more buddhist attitude to the species!  

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Congrats, Fred - well done!
> 
> I'd been waiting quite impatiently for my own vejvarut to bloom again - just reread your post about waiting 5 years for the second flowering. Thank you for sharing that experience - helped me to adopt a more buddhist attitude to the species!
> 
> Kind regards, Jens


Hi Jens
It was 5 years after this plants sibling had bloomed before this plant bloomed the first time.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok! Then I probably don't need to keep my impatience in rein for several years!


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Ok! Then I probably don't need to keep my impatience in rein for several years!


The trick is to have so many plants you can't pay attention to little details like that... lol


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats! Any updated pics from today?


Hi Leslie 
The flower is essentially the same but here’s a new photo.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 20, 2020)

Beautiful indeed and well deserved of award.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2020)

Phred said:


> The trick is to have so many plants you can't pay attention to little details like that... lol



Or alternatively grow them to specimen size, so there is always a mature growth or three, that are on their way with a flower!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another question: what about comparing lockianum with these two?


P. coccineum is according to Averyanov, Cribb et al. synonymous with P. barbigerum var. lockianum. They find this plant better placed as a variety within the general concept of barbigerum, and I think they argue their case pretty convincingly.
Not everybody agrees, though (naturally, I was inclined to say) and considers P. coccineum a full good species in itself. I've even seen people simultaneously operating with and distinguishing between P. coccineum and P. barbigerum var. lockianum - the first thing that comes to mind here is, that they might have acquired the plants in question from different providers, that have adhered to either of the above "schools"!


----------



## Phred (Sep 22, 2020)

Guldal said:


> P. coccineum is according to Averyanov, Cribb et al. synonymous with P. barbigerum var. lockianum. They find this plant better placed as a variety within the general concept of barbigerum, and I think they argue their case pretty convincingly.
> Not everybody agrees, though (naturally, I was inclined to say) and considers P. coccineum a full good species in itself. I've even seen people simultaneously operating with and distinguishing between P. coccineum and P. barbigerum var. lockianum - the first thing that comes to mind here is, that they might have acquired the plants in question from different providers, that have adhered to either of the above "schools"!


There is a problem that causes confusion with Paphs once considered a variety of a species and then separated out and given species status themselves. It has to do with breeders making crosses between the species and the "variety" of a species previously and believing the result of the cross is the species. As an example this has happened between malipoensis and jackii. That cross is registered as Paph Marie Ponse. How many exist as malipoensis that are actually Marie Ponse? I see Paph coccineum that look like they were the result of a barbigerum x coccineum cross.


----------



## Phred (Dec 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Fred, what is the difference between this and coccineum in your opinion?


Hi Leslie,
AOS SITF just verified the award I got on this vejvarutianum in September. Through the process I learned of a new characteristic used to determine if it is definitely vejvarutianum. Paphiopedilum vejvarutianum leaves are unequally bilobed apically.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks for the interesting info on this leaf characteristic. I just went to check my coccineum leaves with a flashlight and it didn't have this trait. I will post the flower soon as it just opened (as well as the tip of the leaves).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2020)

Paph porn!


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2020)

very nice!! I like it better than villosum


----------

